# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  610 socket to Cat 6 Conversion

## Macgyver

I'm not sure this is an electrical question, but it seems the most appropriate sub-forum of all the options.  
I'm wanting to convert my phone line 610 wall socket to a RJ45/Cat 6 socket. 
I can find plenty of wiring diagrams via Google, but no two seem to be the same.  It's not my niche, so perhaps my keywording is a little wrong.   
The 610 socket cable has four conductor wires - black, red, white, blue.     
I bought a Deta Cat 6 socket from Bunnings, but the colour coding on the back of the module is not a foolproof translation to the colour coding of regular Cat6 cable... not that that really matters... what does matter is which pins to deliver the four telecom wires to.  Hmmm.    
Can anyone help me get this sorted?

----------


## Bros

Try this.

----------


## chrisp

It might depend upon how you want to plug in an analog phone at the other end. The two important pins on the 600-series plug are pins 2 and 6. Ideally, you want these wires (white and blue) to end up on the two centre pins of the RJ connector so that you can plug in the standard 4-pin phone modular connector in to the 8-pin network connector and have it work. 
Have a look at https://www.ji.com.au/telecomsplugs/

----------


## Macgyver

Ahhh - i've got the wrong socket for starters -  i've got a Cat6/RJ45 socket but it appears I need a 6-pin/RJ11 socket for my modem's DSL input.  No worries - I can use that wall socket for my hardwired network down the line.  
What of the green and yellow wires i'm seeing on these diagrams (on the telecom/input side)?  I don't have them?  
(edit)   

> It might depend upon how you want to plug in an analog phone at the other end.

  I don't plan for a landline phone.  The new socket is purely to connect to the NBN.

----------


## Bros

No RJ45 works OK and it is the standard for new installs. RJ45 has 8 connections. Go and buy Krone fittings as these are the best. 
And use the A connections.

----------


## Macgyver

Thanks for the tip  :Smilie:   Saves me a few $$$. 
Regarding the wires from the 610 socket - it appears (from the cabling supplied with the modem I am using) I only need to pass two wires to the RJ45 socket.  So that means the blue and white pair, or the black and red if that doesn't work. 
So pins 4 and 5 of the RJ45 socket will be my active path (the blue pin bank in the photo above).  Does the orientation of the blue and white wires (or black and red) matter into this pin bank?  Or will either way work?

----------


## FrodoOne

[/QUOTE]  

> I'm wanting to convert my phone line 610 wall socket to a RJ45/Cat 6 socket. 
> I can find plenty of wiring diagrams via Google, but no two seem to be the same. It's not my niche, so perhaps my keywording is a little wrong. 
> The 610 socket cable has four conductor wires - black, red, white, blue. 
> Can anyone help me get this sorted?

  I suggest that you refer to https://www.ji.com.au/telecomsplugs/ 
Strictly speaking, a RJ45 socket is a particular type of "Registered Jack" created by the US Bell System, because of a 1976 Federal Communications Commission order for the standard interconnection between telephone company equipment and customer premises equipment.
The IEEE term for this type of Modular connector is an 8P8C connector (8 Pins, 8 Connections) 
"Normal/Standard" modular telephone leads used in Australia have a 6P4C connector at both ends (sometimes, 6P2C) but one can obtain leads with an 8P4C connector at one end and a 6P4C connector at the other. (https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RJ11-to-...IAAOSwLahapZhy)
Of course, if you have the tools, wire and connectors, you can "make up" such leads. 
To connect the existing wires to a 6P4C socket you would connect the Blue wire to 3 and the White to 4,  in other words, the centre pair. (Red could go to 3 and Black to 5, but these are, usually, non-operational.) 
It is NOT a good idea to insert a  6P4C plug into a 8P8C socket, because it is too easy to insert the plug "Off-Centre", which would mean that the pins would be mis-aligned and proper contact would not be made. 
Some cables with 6P4C connectors come with small plastic adapters to aid the even plugging of these into 8P8C sockets.
Of course, adapters such as these are available (https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-socket...IAAOSw8D1aug8N)

----------


## Bros

> It is NOT a good idea to insert a  6P4C plug into a 8P8C socket, because it is too easy to insert the plug "Off-Centre", which would mean that the pins would be mis-aligned and proper contact would not be made. 
> )

    I can’t see how they can be misaligned as there is a key slot. I was partially involved in a building wiring and the contractor installed the Cat 5 cable to about 40 double plates and to the cubicle with the patch panel. A specialist cabler was employed to fit the Krone fittings and fit off the patch panel and also did some fibre terminating.
I asked why all RJ 45 and was told it is more convenient down the track as to where data and phone was installed. The owner can install the bridges however they want to for phone and data.

----------


## Jon

You want white and blue on pins 4 and 5.
These days there are no issues with polarity reversal. 
And while the 6 pin and 8 pin sockets are keyed and will work,  a 6 pin plug in an 8 pin socket can twist and loose contact.  It is just poor practice and should be avoided. 
If you have enough length, sacrifice the first 10mm or so of the wires as the blue may be a bit suspect due to that corrosion. You want bright clean copper under the insulation.  
And finally, you should be licensed to work on that 😊

----------


## Pulse

In the past the first point needed to be a special krone telstra spec rj45 with the two outside wires missing. Either gr*E*y or blue gel filled. The lead in had to be labelled "Telstra" within 150mm. you could then daisy chain to other phone terminals or centrally to a patch panel and use the deta stuff. You need to be a cabler too. 
As mentioned pins 4/5 are used normally blue and white from lead in unless they've been damaged previously or multiple lines.  
====

----------


## FrodoOne

> You want white and blue on pins 4 and 5.

  For a 8P8C connector.   

> And while the 6 pin and 8 pin sockets are keyed and will work,  a 6 pin  plug in an 8 pin socket can twist and loose contact.  It is just poor  practice and should be avoided.

----------


## InsaneAsylum

white/blue go to the middle two pins of RJ11
red/black go to the middle two pins of RJ11 
remember that the four wire copper cable that comes from a pit could support 2 lines, just in case you needed a second phone or fax line  :Biggrin:

----------


## JB1

I can't help but your username is misleading  :Smilie:

----------


## dinosour

You should get a listened cables as per telecommunications act

----------


## Uncle Bob

> You should get a listened cables as per telecommunications act

  Do you mean a licensed cabler  as per telecommunications act?

----------


## UseByDate

> Do you mean a licensed cabler  as per telecommunications act?

  Be wary. Chrisp is watching. :Smilie:

----------


## chrisp

> Be wary. Chrisp is watching.

  I am. Words fail us tonight!  :Smilie:

----------


## dinosour

Yes Uncle Bob

----------

